# Stelth Vaping



## annemarievdh

I am stelth vaping in an open ward in hospital, veel like a nauty kid haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Go for it @annemarievdh ! 

Thats a first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

annemarievdh said:


> I am stelth vaping in an open ward in hospital, veel like a nauty kid haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah vaping in a hospital to me is walk in the wildside, well done..

I have ever only stealth vaped in a mall, and that alone felt very naughty but then I noticed that the people around me didnt really care, they were all too caught up in there own business to give two hoots as to what was happening around them.. In a word I felt like a Jedi LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

When I stealth vape, the big thing is to have the PV in your pocket by the time you exhale - people might see the vapour, but if there isn't something in your hand that looks like a cig, their brains seem to dismiss it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Good point @Derick 
I will remember that


----------



## BhavZ

Derick said:


> When I stealth vape, the big thing is to have the PV in your pocket by the time you exhale - people might see the vapour, but if there isn't something in your hand that looks like a cig, their brains seem to dismiss it



That is so true.. I take a vape, and by the time I take in the second breath of air for stealth the PV is in my pocket..

and then exhaling downwards also tends to make the vapour less visible imo.


----------



## Derick

BhavZ said:


> That is so true.. I take a vape, and by the time I take in the second breath of air for stealth the PV is in my pocket..
> 
> and then exhaling downwards also tends to make the vapour less visible imo.


Yep, and if someone notices, you just hug yourself and go 'Brrr - cold in here'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Well, that was fun. Hope I don't have to do that again soon.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> Well, that was fun. Hope I don't have to do that again soon.



What were you in for if you dont mind us asking?


----------



## annemarievdh

haha a bunch of women things, cant mention it here


----------



## Tornalca

If you are not allowed to vape at work, McDonald's will help.

http://www.ecigadvanced.com/blog/have-to-stealth-vape-at-work/

http://imgur.com/a/49Dbb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm stealth vaping in pastel payroll course today and stealth tapatalking hahaha, these chicks in the front won't shut up! Hahaha eeeeeekkkk

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

i vaped in hospital when my wife went for her tooth. vaped in pick n pay last night doing some groceries....
and i do eet with the MVp openly....

if someone will ask me, i think i will tell them its my asma medical thingy or a Breathalyzer.... :')

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RezaD

Ha....I am lucky....vape at my desk.............but if I wanna chain vape I go to my "setup lab" where there are no windows and nobody can see the dense fog....hahaha....been trying to set off the smoke alarm.....does not seem to recognize vapour!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Stealth vaping? What's that? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jase

I can confirm (duh) that stealth vaping in the toilets on SAA and BA will not set the alarm off!  I do try and avoid the sensor though even though it's a smoke detector in the toilets but I am kind of chicken and don't want my babies taken off of me! ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

just be carefull as another forum member has mentioned in the past that his vape has triggered a smoke alarm in a hotel. might differ between various smoke alarm brands


----------



## Jase

Noted, I'll exercise more caution when flying.


----------



## Spyker

I used to stealth vape at my desk, well I got caught today by our HR manager. She then proceeded to tell me I'm allowed to vape at the office, no need to hide it! FTW!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## vaalboy

Ooh ja, I respect smoke detectors a whole lot more.

http://ecigssa.co.za/threads/100-benefits-of-vaping-in-s-a.639/page-7#post-32954

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jase

Haha, I've tested it a bit at our work but I'll chat to our Chief Engineer at work as he is also a vaper and we can run some 'tests' on our detectors just to make sure. I sit quite a distance from the detector and have had no problems so far. Hmm, maybe we'll make a video on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jase said:


> Haha, I've tested it a bit at our work but I'll chat to our Chief Engineer at work as he is also a vaper and we can run some 'tests' on our detectors just to make sure. I sit quite a distance from the detector and have had no problems so far. Hmm, maybe we'll make a video on it.


Nice friend to have.


----------



## MurderDoll

Is there a way to stealth vape and have no cloud on exhale?


----------



## BhavZ

MurderDoll said:


> Is there a way to stealth vape and have no cloud on exhale?


The longer you hold the vape in your lungs the less the cloud will be.

For zero cloud you need to take a shorter vape (like half a mouthful instead of a mouthful) and then follow the stealth method, on the second intake of air, hold it for longer and then exhale sharply.

Will take a bit of trial and error to figure out the balance to get zero cloud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

BhavZ said:


> The longer you hold the vape in your lungs the less the cloud will be.
> 
> For zero cloud you need to take a shorter vape (like half a mouthful instead of a mouthful) and then follow the stealth method, on the second intake of air, hold it for longer and then exhale sharply.
> 
> Will take a bit of trial and error to figure out the balance to get zero cloud


Thanx. 

Was wondering about it now. As I'm sitting in a Sasol induction and wondered if I could pull off a stealth vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

MurderDoll said:


> Thanx.
> 
> Was wondering about it now. As I'm sitting in a Sasol induction and wondered if I could pull off a stealth vape.


Good luck

If no one sees the device I am sure you will get away without anyone noticing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

Did a short contract recently for a state dept, work with a team of consultants, and I was allowed to vape. At one meeting with some state employees and external consultants, the meeting was going for a long time so I stood and explained that I was going to stand in a corner and vape, no one even raised a concern the meeting just continued.

I have stealth vaped in a number of shops, even at the pay counter in a Woolworth's while the cashier was ringing up items and they did not even realize I was vapeing.

I have even tested to see if I get response from people in a mall and openly walked and vaped, no one even challenged me. But I do not want to push my luck and spoil it for all. Then again the mall has a Twisp kiosk in it and people buying twisps vape openly at the kiosk. So I assume that management are OK with vapeing in the mall.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Mall's with vape shops generally don't mind us vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

just dont vape with your back to the forecourt supervisor at a petrol station. they get a little upset

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Last weekend I took several stealth puffs inside a restaurant, while sitting at the table.
Kept the vapour inside my lungs for a few seconds and hardly anything came out.
No-one saw me and no-one at the table even noticed.

Amazing how just a few puffs can keep the cravings at bay for a long time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been pretty much Vaping everywhere on the trip without being overt... Not had a problem anywhere... Even in restaurants. I just stealth a little in restaurants. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I've vaped at hospital all the way thru during wifey having babies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Am on the plane
Tried to stealth vape the REO mini while it was in my man bag. Tons of Vapour came out my bag. Dunno what happened. I was so embarrassed that I zipped up my man bag and a few wafts of Vapour were still oozing out of it

Everyone looked at me funny but didn't say anything.

Epic fail as Rob fisher would say

And I need a vape so bad. Been rushing and haven't vaped for quite a while. Plane is about to take off. I may have to go to the toilet later

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz

Have a safe trip to the mothercity @Silver, good luck with your stealth vaping

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> Am on the plane
> Tried to stealth vape the REO mini while it was in my man bag. Tons of Vapour came out my bag. Dunno what happened. I was so embarrassed that I zipped up my man bag and a few wafts of Vapour were still oozing out of it
> 
> Everyone looked at me funny but didn't say anything.
> 
> Epic fail as Rob fisher would say
> 
> And I need a vape so bad. Been rushing and haven't vaped for quite a while. Plane is about to take off. I may have to go to the toilet later



Hahahahaha - very difficult to stealth vape a reo on the plane. I stick to my greensmokes for that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

You are right @vaalboy - not easy to conceal a full long few second inhale...

However, on the way back I took a few short toots on the REO and just held the vapour in for a few seconds.
Worked like a charm.
Nice thing about the Mini is that its very easy to conceal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> You are right @vaalboy - not easy to conceal a full long few second inhale...
> 
> However, on the way back I took a few short toots on the REO and just held the vapour in for a few seconds.
> Worked like a charm.
> Nice thing about the Mini is that its very easy to conceal


I would not bother to vape in the seat. ..in the bathroom you don't have to be skelm 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Sitting in the delivery room having a stealth Vape.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cat

friend of mine says his beard helps to disperse the vapour.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba

A few years back I went into the aircraft loo to test the smoke detector. I couldn't vape proper in my seat without bellowing out proper plumage. Well the alarm never went off, so when I need that bigger hit I go for a pee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Stealth VAPING again in a Biotioneticus's waiting room


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

